# Removing History From A Pc



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I have to hand a laptop back to my company today which they intend to sell. Before I do I want to make sure there's nothing sensitive on the hard disc (and before anyone says anything, I'm not talking about smut :lol: ). I've done things like accessed my bank account, logged onto this forum etc. etc. and I want to make sure everything's deleted if possible

Can someone advise on what to do (and how to do it?) please?

Thanks for any helpful advice

Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Simple advice Here and even I can reformat. Why not offer them money for it just to be safe, not suggesting it's full of smut or anything


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hiya Rich,

depends how thorough you want to be. Going into IE (or whichever browser you use) options and deleting the cache, history and cookies is a start but unless youve some way of overwriting the free space on the HD they are ultimately recoverable should someone put in the effort.

The most effective option would be to download and burn a linux live CD (Ive had most success with Ubuntu, but knoppix is super easy as is PClinuxOS (which Stan is an expert on)). Boot off the live CD and do a secure erase of the internal HD, you or the company will have to re-install an OS but they would probably do that before flogging it anyway.

cheers

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Simple advice Here and even I can reformat. Why not offer them money for it just to be safe, not suggesting it's full of smut or anything


Good link Mark, but a simple reformat only really deletes the directory info for the disk, all the data is still there and can be recovered using Norton or such like.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Would PC world or a independant offer full deletion as a service?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Here you go Rich,

Boot and Nuke  a bootable CD HD nuking thing heres a review

http://www.linux.com/feature/48092

and a download link

http://dban.sourceforge.net/

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

It'd be a lot easier to replace the hard disk. Or you buy it.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''Boot and nuke'' :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Would PC world or a independant offer full deletion as a service?


probably, but true to form I've left it until the 11th hour to think about this. I have to hand the laptop over today and no time to leave the office :cry2:

I think I'll have a look at the software that Fozzy mentioned. Better to completely wipe the HD than leave anything recoverable.

Thanks for the advice everyone. Knew I could count on RLT

:rltb:

Rich


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm with the rest; bootable CDROM (Google boot disk images, or Boot disk images) and low level format, such as

Low level Format Utility

Works here! It's what we do for school/College/County PCs before disposal ...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I used killdisk http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

You can obliterate the whole disk, or leave the Operating system in place, delete any files that you want to destroy then run killdisk to obliterate them, and anything left in 'unused' or free clusters.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As you've now gathered, there are plenty of different ways of doing it - and with various levels of security.

I'd say the only true way of being totally secure is if you physically destroy the hard disk - something only for the truly paranoid - and not practical if you have to hand it back.

Most utilities will overwrite data several times which will defeat all but the most serious attempts to recover data.

I use Simple File Shredder

Download Link

Whichever you choose - better get on with it, as overwriting files many times will take time depending on how many rewrites you choose & the size of the disk. :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Use Webroot's Window Washer. Used it for years now, when you setup the cleaning options it will do a fine clean up for you, I run it before I shut down each session. Short of destroying the HD.

Sent you the regged app links


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think I've cleaned this as much as I can now (without destroying the HD). It's a very clean laptop indeed 

Rich


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just spoken to my company IT's department - first delete everything, then go to 'My Computer', right click on C drives, then 'Tools', then click on Defragmentation, that would 'rearrange' any hidden data and only forensic programmer can trace the old data. Too late....? Sorry.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Honestly, destroy the hard drive. What's a new one cost? Under $100 for even a pretty big laptop one, say 80GB. Your company probably has them on a shelf somewhere.

Think of the time to research, download and run even one of these 'disk cleaners' and you have *no* guarantee that it's good enough. It is amazing what can be recovered, and how far back some of the information goes.

Take the hard drive out, buy a set of small Torx bits, open up said HD, fully dismantle all pieces. Throw away everything except the magnets and the platter(s). Keep the magnets, they'll come in handy someday unless you have a pacemaker, then chuck them quick! Take the platters and have at them with some sandpaper or the like, or just kep them nice and shiny and use them for coasters or target practice. [sorry, you lot can't shoot guns anymore, send them to me and we'll take care of it!)


----------

